# Talking Dog Upset Over Food



## win231 (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## dobielvr (Nov 18, 2022)

I've seen this before....but I love seeing it again.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 18, 2022)

*The maple kind?  Love that dog. THIS dog wants a kitten





*


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Gary O' (Nov 19, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> I've seen this before....but I love seeing it again


Same here
I learned to imitate him when my wife was cooking


----------

